
HackerSurfing II: Free Trip to Italy for Job-Seeking Engineers and Designers - vu0tran
https://hackersurfing.com/italy
======
npt4279
I created this. I'm happy to answer any questions about it!

~~~
a-real-dinosaur
I applied, but it sounds like a laptop is mandatory?

Also kind of left it last minute, because I only just found out about it today
at work. oops :p

